#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Φθηνότεροι οι Ευρωκώδικες

## Xάρης

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...BA%CE%B5%CF%82[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι ως κείμενο που είναι υποχρεωτικό στην εφαρμογή του και έχει την ισχύ νόμου του κράτους πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμο δωρεάν σε κάθε πολίτη του κράτους αυτού, όπως συμβαίνει με κάθε νόμο.

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, χάρη σε ενέργειες του κ. Ραγκούση, σήμερα απολαμβάνουμε όλα τα ΦΕΚ, νόμους, ΠΔ, ΒΔ, υπουργικές αποφάσεις κ.λπ. που έχουν εκδοθεί από το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο, εντελώς δωρεάν σε μορφή PDF μέσω του ιστοτόπου του Εθνικού Τυπογραφείου, www.et.gr.

Άλλωστε μέχρι σήμερα δεν ήταν εντελώς δωρεάν όλοι οι κανονισμοί, φορτίων, σκυροδέματος και αντισεισμικοί;
Γιατί αυτό να αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο, να μας ζητούν να πληρώσουμε, στην εποχή της διαύγειας και της άμεσης και δωρεάν ηλεκτρονικής πληροφόρησης,

Γι αυτό και προτρέπω του συναδέλφους να μην τους προμηθευτούν, έστω και στις τιμές αυτές, για λόγους αρχής.

----------


## EngXanthi

+1000 στο σχόλιο του συναδέλφου. Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο

----------


## Xάρης

Να συμπληρώσω, ότι είναι ένα θέμα που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολεί όλους.
Όχι μόνο όσους ασχολούνται με στατικές μελέτες και έχουν άμεσο όφελος από τη δωρεάν διανομή των ευρωκωδίκων.
Αλλά, όλους τους μηχανικούς και όχι μόνο, όλους τους πολίτες!
Αν κάποια στιγμή μας ζητούν να πληρώσουμε τον αέρα που αναπνέουμε ή επειδή αναπνέουμε και καταναλώνουμε οξυγόνο, μην παραξενευτείτε.
Η αρχή έγινε με το να ζητούν να πληρώνουμε για να ενημερωθούμε για τους νόμους την άγνοια των οποίων δεν δικαιολογούμαστε να δηλώσουμε σ' ένα δικαστήριο.

----------


## Antaios

Tελικά λύθηκε το θέμα με τον καθηγητή στον Linkedin ;

----------

